# Remote admin app in C#



## Zedicus (Aug 5, 2015)

cool utility i wrote in C# for those of you that work on computers for a living, or side work.  it is written in C# and the source is available as a Visual Studio project. it uses WMI to administer functions on the remote computer, (it will also work on the local machine) and since it uses WMI instead of REG entrys it can remove software that sometimes windows add and remove will fail to clean off properly.

feel free to grab the source if you dabble in programing. i am looking for features to add and code improvement.

https://windowsremoteadmin.codeplex.com/


----------



## Zedicus (Aug 19, 2015)

not really a 'bump' but this application now supports workgroup and remote credentials so it will be useful on home and small business networks.   also we are adding import/export options so this will become an inventory management suite too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2015)

I get this trying to connect "Object reference not set to an instance of an object."


----------



## Zedicus (Aug 19, 2015)

what OS are you connecting too?    are you using local or remote credentials?   on the error windows can you click details and post the full error?


----------



## BiggieShady (Aug 19, 2015)

Zedicus said:


> what OS are you connecting too?    are you using local or remote credentials?   on the error windows can you click details and post the full error?


Either way NullReferenceExceptions need to be handled ... just sayin'


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2015)

Zedicus said:


> what OS are you connecting too?    are you using local or remote credentials?   on the error windows can you click details and post the full error?



Windows 10 using domain controller credentials


----------



## Zedicus (Aug 19, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> Either way NullReferenceExceptions need to be handled ... just sayin'


actually we do, im very curious as to how he managed this crash.




brandonwh64 said:


> Windows 10 using domain controller credentials


can you either post the full error from the window or screenshot it with the error open or something so i can try to recreate the problem.
thanks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Zedicus (Aug 19, 2015)

if the IP address that you are trying to connect is the IP address of the machine that is running the program than you CANNOT change the username and password. (please leave those fields blank.)
on a domain that you have access too, it will automatically pass the username and password of the person running the app if the username and password fields are BLANK.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 19, 2015)

Zedicus said:


> if the IP address that you are trying to connect is the IP address of the machine that is running the program than you CANNOT change the username and password. (please leave those fields blank.)
> on a domain that you have access too, it will automatically pass the username and password of the person running the app if the username and password fields are BLANK.



That is another IP on the same network/domain. NOT the machine that is running the program


----------



## Zedicus (Aug 19, 2015)

can you try it again and leave the user and password fields blank?


----------

